# einen Preis/den Preis in der Höhe von .... anbieten



## wolfrau

Hi guys, which one of these sentences is correct? For me the first version sounds somehow better, but I want to make sure.

1. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen einen Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.

2. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen den Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.


----------



## bearded

Hello
In my opinion the ''in der Höhe'' part is superfluous (and it should anyway be 'in Höhe', without 'der').
I would say _Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen den Preis von 15 € anbieten.
''einen Preis''_ is not wrong, but it sounds as if referred to a comparison with other offers _(einen guten Preis, besser als die anderen...)._
I hope that natives will confirm.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> I would say _Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen den Preis von 15 € anbieten._



It's not wrong but more common is:

_Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten._


----------



## Kajjo

wolfrau said:


> 1. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen einen Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.
> 2. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen den Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.


Formulierung 1 ist korrekt (wenn auch wenig üblich), Formulierung 2 ist so nicht möglich (allenfalls, wenn vorher über genau diesen Preis diskutiert wurde).

Demiurg hat bereits die idiomatisch beste Form genannt:

_ Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten.

_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

wolfrau said:


> 1. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen *einen* Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.
> 
> 2. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen *den* Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.


That's a wonderful example of the difference there is between the two articles.

The indefinite article in the first sentence makes no reference to any previous discussion of services and prices.
The definite article in the second sentence refers to previously discussed prices of, say, 10, 15 and 20 euros for various services, so now, for this service, a price of 15 euros is offered.

What kind of service is a mere 15 euros?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten.





Kajjo said:


> _ Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten._


Those are statements that don't render the meaning of wolfrau's sentences. She means to offer a price for a certain service, the focus being on whether the price is accepted. There might even be a chance of negotiation.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied. Das ist Korinthenkackerei.

Demiurgs Vorschlag ist absolut idiomatisch und passend. Selbstverständlich kann man auch dann noch handeln.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied.


Aber was wird angeboten/vorgeschlagen?  (1) der Preis (OP) oder (2) die Dienstleistung (Demiurg)? Wie verläuft die mögliche Verhandlung?
(1) Für diese Leistung will ich einen niedrigeren Preis bezahlen!
(2) Zu diesem Preis will ich eine bessere Leistung bekommen!
Ich sehe schon einen Unterschied, und stimme hierüber SR zu.


----------



## Dan2

Hi wolfrau,

Are _you _offering a service... or are you bidding on a service offered by _someone else_?


----------



## Dan2

wolfrau said:


> 1. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen einen Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.
> 
> 2. Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen den Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten.





Schimmelreiter said:


> The indefinite article in the first sentence makes no reference to any previous discussion of services and prices.
> The definite article in the second sentence refers to previously discussed prices of, say, 10, 15 and 20 euros for various services, so now, for this service, a price of 15 euros is offered.


Interestingly, this is not true of the English equivalents (which is perhaps why wolfrau, who asked her question in English, asked it in the first place).  In English, IF various prices have already been discussed, one of which was 15 euros, then "the" would be used.  But if this is the first discussion of prices, then "a price" and "the price" are both appropriate.

Back to German... ist es anders bei "etwas zum Preis von 15 Euro anbieten"?  Kann man das wirklich nicht sagen, wenn kein Preis vorher diskutiert wurde? ("zum" ist ja "zu" + bestimmter Artikel.)


----------



## ger4

Dan2 said:


> Back to German... ist es anders bei "etwas zum Preis von 15 Euro anbieten"? Kann man das wirklich nicht sagen, wenn kein Preis vorher diskutiert wurde? ("zum" ist ja "zu" + bestimmter Artikel.)


"Zum Preis von" klingt meiner Meinung nach in beiden Fällen vollkommen natürlich, egal ob der genannte Preis vorher schon diskutiert worden ist oder nicht.

"Zu einem Preis von" deutet darauf hin,  dass der genannte   Preis zuvor noch nicht erwähnt worden ist. 

--> IMO _zum Preis von_ is always correct, whether the price has been discussed before or not doesn't matter.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied. Das ist Korinthenkackerei.
> 
> Demiurgs Vorschlag ist absolut idiomatisch und passend. Selbstverständlich kann man auch dann noch handeln.


Oh, there is an enormous difference, though not quite the way SR described it but rather along the lines of Dan's question.

The seller offers good and/or services at a price.
The buyer offers a price.

The OP's sentence would be appropriately said by the buyer.
Demiurg's sentence would be appropriatly said by the seller.

If you use the wrong formulation you risk confusion about your role in the transaction. In B2C transaction this is rarely a problem but as a trader in B2B transactions who can act in both roles it is importantant. As a professional you would as a rule be careful how you phrase (potentially) binding transaction offers.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

The issue I've got with this thread is that wolfrau effectively asked about the difference that the use of the (in)definite article made, which I found to be an interesting enough question to try and find an answer to. Since not many joined me, can I interest anyone in discussing the point?


----------



## berndf

I am sorry. I have to agree with Kajjo there. This is splitting hairs. Irrespective of which article you use, the sentence may be construed as a legally binding offer.The important point is that Demiurg raised.


----------



## Kajjo

_Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen einen Preis in der Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten._

@berndf: Ich weiß genau, was Du und Dan2 meinen, aber ich sehe das nicht so streng. Mein erster Gedanke beim Beantworten dieser Frage war, dass hier ein Dienstleister einen Preis anbietet -- auf nicht unbedingt top-idiomatische Weise, aber schon in Ordnung und verständlich.

Wenn ich es mir wieder und wieder auf der Zunge oder im Ohr zergehen lasse, dann stimme ich schon zu, dass ein Anbieter genau diese Formulierung nicht nutzen würde -- ein Käufer wohl aber auch nicht, denn der würde wohl eher nicht vom Preis sprechen, sondern einfach sagen:

_Käufer: Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen 15 Euro (an)bieten._

Ebenso eindeutig ist der Fall von Demiurgs idiomatischer Ausdrucksweise. Das kann nur der Verkäufer sagen.
_
Verkäufer: Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten.
_
Aber der Titelsatz 1 ist durchaus für beide möglich und für beide nicht 100% idiomatisch. Ich sehe die Verkäufer-Bedeutung längst nicht so blockiert wie Du, auch wenn ich verstehe, wie du darauf kommst.

_Für das Reinigen der Regenrinne kann ich Ihnen einen Preis in Höhe von 15 Euro anbieten._

Kann das nicht auch der Verkäufer sagen, wenn man mal bei "100% idiomatisch" kleine Abstriche macht? Ich finde schon.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> I am sorry. I have to agree with Kajjo there. This is splitting hairs. Irrespective of which article you use, the sentence may be construed as a legally binding offer.The important point is that Demiurg raised.


This is what Demiurg said:


Demiurg said:


> bearded man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say _Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen den Preis von 15 € anbieten._
> 
> 
> 
> It's not wrong but more common is:
> 
> _Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten._
Click to expand...

So wolfraus two sentences are both not wrong but uncommon. This is the non-hairsplitting answer?


----------



## Kajjo

Schimmelreiter said:


> Is the non-hairsplitting answer to wolfrau: Forget both sentences?


Yes. Both are not perfectly idiomatic -- or only in very special situations.

Idiomatic and recommendable are:

_Käufer: Für diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen 15 Euro (an)bieten._
_Verkäufer: Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

DIE ZEIT, immerhin:
_Viel Zeit verwendet Cordua darauf, mit Kliniken zu verhandeln: Sind sie bereit, jemanden aufzunehmen, der nicht versichert ist – auch wenn keine akute Lebensgefahr besteht? *Können sie einen Preis anbieten*, der finanzierbar ist? Cordua hat erreicht, dass werdende Mütter ohne Papiere in einigen Häusern statt der üblichen 2000 Euro nur 700 Euro zahlen müssen._
Gesundheitsversorgung: Einführung eines anonymen Krankenscheins gefordert


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> This is what Demiurg said:
> So wolfraus two sentences are both not wrong but uncommon. This is the non-hairsplitting answer?



Dann mal Klartext: beide Sätze sind syntaktisch korrekt und halbwegs verständlich, aber kein Dienstleister würde sich m.E. so ausdrücken.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> Dann mal Klartext


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> @berndf: Ich weiß genau, was Du und Dan2 meinen, aber ich sehe das nicht so streng. Mein erster Gedanke beim Beantworten dieser Frage war, dass hier ein Dienstleister einen Preis anbietet -- auf nicht unbedingt top-idiomatische Weise, aber schon in Ordnung und verständlich


Wie gesagt, für einen Profi (und so verstehe ich den Kontext) wäre eine solche "Schludrigkeit" in der Ausdrucksweise nicht akzeptabel. Vor allem nicht wenn es sich um Rechtsgeschäfte handelt. Im gegebenen Kontext einer offensichtlichen B2C Transaktion mag das noch angehen. Ein Profi würde das aber trotzdem nicht machen.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> DIE ZEIT, immerhin:
> _Viel Zeit verwendet Cordua darauf, mit Kliniken zu verhandeln: Sind sie bereit, jemanden aufzunehmen, der nicht versichert ist – auch wenn keine akute Lebensgefahr besteht? *Können sie einen Preis anbieten*, der finanzierbar ist? Cordua hat erreicht, dass werdende Mütter ohne Papiere in einigen Häusern statt der üblichen 2000 Euro nur 700 Euro zahlen müssen._
> Gesundheitsversorgung: Einführung eines anonymen Krankenscheins gefordert


Siehe meinen vorigen Beitrag. Cordula ist sicher kein Händler.


----------



## wolfrau

Guys, thank you for all your helpful answers. The context for my sentence is supposed to be very official and I want to sound professionally. The customer sends documents and asks for a quote. And then I answer sth like: "Für das Anfertigen des Grundrisses kann ich Ihnen einen Pres in der Höhe von ... Euro anbieten". Wäre das in Ordnung so? Oder lieber einfach "in Höhe" schreiben? Oder: "Das Anfertigen des Grundrisses kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von ... Euro anbieten".


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Dann mal Klartext: beide Sätze sind syntaktisch korrekt und halbwegs verständlich, aber kein Dienstleister würde sich m.E. so ausdrücken.


So ist es (siehe meine #21).


----------



## berndf

wolfrau said:


> Guys, thank you for all your helpful answers. The context for my sentence is supposed to be very official and I want to sound professionally. The customer sends documents and asks for a quote. And then I answer sth like: "Für das Anfertigen des Grundrisses kann ich Ihnen einen Pres in der Höhe von ... Euro anbieten". Wäre das in Ordnung so? Oder lieber einfach "in Höhe" schreiben?


I think the discussion was to complex to follow, also because we changed language. I am sorry about this.

The bottom line is that if you want to be very precise and professional you have to keep in mind that you as a seller are *not *offering a *price*. You are offering a *service *at a price. The buyer is offering (to pay) a price. That is why it is important to stick to Demiurg's original suggestion


Demiurg said:


> Diese Dienstleistung kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von 15 € anbieten.


Or, as you put it:


wolfrau said:


> "Das Anfertigen des Grundrisses kann ich Ihnen zum Preis von ... Euro anbieten".


PS: I would replace _das Anfertigen_ by _die Anfertigung_. I can't explain why, just native speaker's intuition.


----------



## wolfrau

Ich glaube, dass Du Recht hast, dass meine Version etwas holprig aussehen kann. Ich denke, dass mir jetzt alles klar geworden ist. Also vielen Dank an alle noch einmal.


----------



## berndf

wolfrau said:


> Ich glaube, dass Du Recht hast, dass meine Version etwas holprig aussehen kann. Ich denke, dass mir jetzt alles klar geworden ist. Also vielen Dank an alle noch einmal.


Sorry, some editing of my previous post crossed with your answer. Probably better you re-read #25.


----------

